# chick with a limp



## morgen (May 3, 2018)

My chicks are about 4 weeks old. Last week one developed a limp. I am a brand new chicken owner so i am learning about diseases. She doesn't appear to have bumblefoot or any kind of wound. Her ankle is swollen and she still limps a week later. They chicks have been moved from the brooder to their coop and run this past weekend and still no change in her limp. She eats, attempts to walk and runs/ hops to get treats. She does appear smaller than the rest of the chicks and spends most of her time in the coop but i make sure she gets something to eat and watch to see if she drinks too. I was thinking it was some kind of injury like a sprained ankle or broken ankle? Does anybody know of anything i should be doing or i should know about limping chicks?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Sorry about your limper. If her ankle is swollen, I would separate her with her own food and water. If you can, make a sort of splint. Make her some chick feed wet mash. I try to separate them in a way where they are still around eachother, not in solitude.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I have leg injuries I separate them and put them in a cage that restricts movement so the injury can rest and heal.Instinct tells the others to kill sick/injured flock mates because they are a threat to the flock by attracting predators.Plus,they move around,possibly causing more injury to the affected limb.FYI-you can give adult chickens a baby aspirin(NO TYLENOL!!!) for pain and swelling,but I wouldn't give any to a juvenile until they reach 8 wks.With the proper care it should make a full recovery.Good luck!!!


----------



## morgen (May 3, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. I will try it


----------

